# Blood Angels Painting Showcase/Techniques



## db7835 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok, this is a thread for anyone wanting to show off their painted Blood Angels or their WIP models and discuss ideas for their Blood Angels Army. Also good for discussing painting techniques and comparing ideas for colour schemes.

Here is a picture of my first 5 Blood Angels in my Army so far.

I prime them Skull White, then base them Red Gore, give the full covering of Badab Black. Then I paint the Blood Red leaving in the black lines in the recesses of the models.

Takes me about 90 minutes for each model, but I'm not really good enough yet to paint them any quicker. Any feedback/criticism is welcome, I'd like to hear peoples opinions on how my models are looking so far.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

My project thread.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58890


----------



## db7835 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Baltar - why dont you post some pictures of your Blood Angels on here - they look really good!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm.. well, I've posted a bunch of mine in this forum already. But I guess it can't hurt to put 'em up here. 









Painting took a while... i need to find a faster way to do it. 

Mechrite red 
Gryphonne Sepia
Vallejo Flat Red
Blood Red
Blazing Orange
Fiery Orange

EDIT: This pic lets you see the colours a bit better.


----------



## db7835 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thats exactly how I'm going to do my Honour Guard except without Jump Packs.

Really well painted mate - I'm concerned about doing Orange highlights with my Blood Angels - I'm confident I can paint the highlights okay but I'm worried they will look to bright.

What method did you use for your Honour Guard unit above?

Also can Honour guard all be decked out with Artificer Armour? I dont yet have the new codex...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

db7835 said:


> Ok, this is a thread for anyone wanting to show off their painted Blood Angels or their WIP models and discuss ideas for their Blood Angels Army. Also good for discussing painting techniques and comparing ideas for colour schemes.
> 
> Here is a picture of my first 5 Blood Angels in my Army so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## db7835 (Apr 27, 2010)

@normtheunsavoury

Thanks for the tip - I have been thinking about doing that - the blood red I have is very thick, probably because I use it more than any of my other paints.

I really need to get one of those art tiles for painting - you know the ones that artists use for mixing paints.

I always use paint straight from the pot.

I'm thinking Blazing Orange for the highlights and I already have the paint - just trying to get the confidence to give it a go.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i would have to say i am really liking the skin tone on that sergents face, its nicely done, very nicely done.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

db7835 said:


> I really need to get one of those art tiles for painting - you know the ones that artists use for mixing paints.


Try out a wet palette, you'll never go back...trust me :wink:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=4776


----------



## db7835 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Dirty Dog for your comments on the Sergeants face. I just prime it skull white, then used Tallarn Flesh foundation paint as a base colour, washed it with Ogryn Flesh and then painted elf flesh on the raised areas like the nose, cheek bones, jaw - then I dry brushed the whole head with Elf Flesh.

The face was quite easy - the eyes were frustratingly difficult.

@Varakir - as soon as I got the tip to water down the paints I went to a Graphics and Arts shop next to my office in London and bought a Palette for 41 pence. It works a dream with watered down paint and I started on the final member of this squad - a Marine with Plasma Gun.

The squad above is going to be six strong mounted in a Razorback.

Thanks all for the tips and comments so far.

Feel free to post any pics of your own minis on here - so long as they are Blood Angels.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

db7835 said:


> @normtheunsavoury
> 
> Thanks for the tip - I have been thinking about doing that - the blood red I have is very thick, probably because I use it more than any of my other paints.
> 
> ...


Damn, beaten to the punch on the wet pallete painting, theres a tute on here somewhere on how to do it properly by Damned fist (I think!), it really does make a huge difference.
When it comes to doing your highlights do it in gradients, start with a mix thats only slightly brighter than your base red then add a little orange at a time to brighten the mix.
Your final highlight should be pure Blazing orange applied in a really thin line on the very edge of the surface you're highlighting.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

db7835 said:


> Ok, this is a thread for anyone wanting to show off their painted Blood Angels or their WIP models and discuss ideas for their Blood Angels Army. Also good for discussing painting techniques and comparing ideas for colour schemes.
> 
> Here is a picture of my first 5 Blood Angels in my Army so far.
> 
> ...


I think that your painting, despite being _straight_ from the codex, is completely accurate. By that, I mean that despite conforming directly to the BA standard colour scheme, your actual painting is very good. You quite clearly (from the photos, at least) have a good manual dexterity, because you have pretty much no smudging (that can be seen), and and your colours are quite solid, which means that you know how to mix paint pretty well (if required for this scheme).

I like what you have done - you have painted marines, though standard, very well. Ok, so they don't scream originality, and you have stuck to the BA typecast - tbh, if anything, these days that IS original. Everyone is out trying to do their own thing so much that sticking to painting the marines in the original scheme has actually become the original thing to do, and you have done it very well. Your colours are clearly defined, and it is hard to find fault with it. You have resisted the urge that many of us have to "over highlight" your models, just to make them stand out, and if anything, they look great as they are.

Keep it up. Resist the urge to splash highlight on there.


----------

